# How long do I wait after adding bacteria?



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

After adding Bactria in my new tank, a three day process, I started testing the water quality.

High ph 8.0
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 0 ppm

It's 104 gallons

The bottle says "immediately establishes safe biological aquarium environment. 
Product: Nutrafin cycle.

I know that these products have a bad reputation so I added ten Tiger Barb the same day of my last treatment. I was assured that these fish can mix well with African Malawi Cichlids.

Three days latter, the fish seem to be doing well, and the water condition has never changed, how much longer do I wait before adding twenty baby Cichlids?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you don't have any nitrates, your tank is not cycled. The beneficial bacteria produce nitrate. I'd wait until it gets up to 20ppm.

Actually I'd return the barbs and cycle with ammonia, especially if you want to add 20 fish at once.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

I agree with DJ. Has anyone ever confirmed that Nutrafin Cycle actually cycles your tank? I thought it was a product you have to keep adding every week or two.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

jw85 said:


> I agree with DJ. Has anyone ever confirmed that Nutrafin Cycle actually cycles your tank? I thought it was a product you have to keep adding every week or two.


The following comes from the bottle.

Nutrafin Cycle - Biological Aquarium Supplement features a high-concentration formula that immediately establishes a safe biological aquarium environment. Cycle goes to work fast, releasing massive amounts of beneficial bacteria that eliminate toxic ammonia and nitrites and creating a biologically well-balanced aquarium for healthy fish to thrive. It is also ideal for quickly establishing safe and essential conditions in new aquarium setups, so that you can introduce fish to new aquariums immediately.

Regular application helps to competitively exclude the establishment of undesirable bacteria in aquariums.

Cycle provides consistent results thanks to bio-floc technology that preserves product stability, efficacy and shelf life. High-quality production processes ensure that every container of Cycle contains pure, safe bacterial colonies free of undesirable contaminants.

Cycle is an all-natural product that will not harm plants, animals or humans. It does not require refrigeration. For fresh and saltwater use. Size: 30 mL (1 fl oz)

DOSAGE:

New Aquariums
Day 1: 25 mL per 38 L (10 U.S. gal)
Day 2: 10 mL per 38 L (10 U.S. gal)
Day 3: 10 mL per 38 L (10 U.S. gal)

All regular maintenance activities (water changes, filter maintenance, etc.)
5 mL per 38 L (10 U.S. gal)

After adding new fish and/or medicating
10 mL per 38 L (10 U.S. gal)

Weekly dosage to maintain a strong beneficial biological colony 
5 mL per 38 L (10 U.S. gal)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not believing it. No nitrate, no bacteria, there is the proof. You could email the mfg to ask your question about whether to change water if those instructions are not in the packaging.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Even if your tank was cycled (which I do not believe that it is), 10 Tiger Barbs won't create enough bacteria to support 20 cichlids (30 fish total). I also do not believe that Tiger Barbs will be compatible with cichlids as you were told, not in the long run. They are on the aggressive side as far as tropical fish are concerned but not to the level of africans. I have used bottled bacteria as a means to jump start or supplement the cycling process. No matter what you read on that bottle, the fact that your Nitrates are zero means the tank is not cycled. I know it's hard to wait, but it will be worth it for the health of your new fish. The worst thing is buy new fish, and then see their health decline dramatically four days later because the tank is not cycled. It's a stressful process to go through plus you waste money & fish life.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you for your detailed explanations. For an old fart like me, it's all a lot to comprehend. I do understand much more now and I will continue as I explore this new undertaking.


----------



## Frank-the-tank (Sep 28, 2014)

I understand that you are not doing a fishless cycle, but I recommend you read the article as it explains how a cycle works and how to tell when your tank is cycled.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... _cycle.php


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What I don't get is why you wouldn't add it all at once? If it's beneficial bacteria in a bottle, there would be no need to 'dose' it, right?

I've used one product. It was meant to be added all at once and needed to be refrigerated. It worked. Dr. Tim's One and Only.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's why I've only heard bad things about that product Iggy. The fact that the instructions from the manufacturer say to continue to dose the tank means whatever it is doing isn't permanent (meaning your tank is never cycled).


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

jw85 said:


> That's why I've only heard bad things about that product Iggy. The fact that the instructions from the manufacturer say to continue to dose the tank means whatever it is doing isn't permanent (meaning your tank is never cycled).


After adding the fish, wouldn't the tank eventually cycle even if this product says to continue? Or would this product actually inhibit final cycling just to cause you to add more every week/month? Evil, that would be just EVIL!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the tank would eventually cycle, but I'm not convinced you would not have ammonia and nitrite spikes as if you had used no product at all. But IDK...I've never used a bottled product.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

I used to be really active on FishLore when I kept bettas. This product was discussed a lot there. Long story short, the conspiracy theory is that Cycle doesn't use aquatic bacteria that stays alive, which is why you have to keep adding it to your tank every week. But by using it, you are preventing good aquatic bacteria to delevop because it never has a food source.

There was someone who contacted the company. Her response can be summed up as this: "The transition time between these population explain the lag, can take few weeks to adjust.". My interpretation: if you stop using Cycle, your tank will grow its own bacteria in a few weeks.

My two cents: we know there are products that work with a single dose. This product may or may not work. So I'd advise to use one that has a higher chance of success.

If anyone cares: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/water ... think.html


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> What I don't get is why you wouldn't add it all at once? If it's beneficial bacteria in a bottle, there would be no need to 'dose' it, right?
> 
> I've used one product. It was meant to be added all at once and needed to be refrigerated. It worked. Dr. Tim's One and Only.


It's not bacteria in a bottle, it's meant to condition the water so the toxins (ammonia and nitrite at least) are detoxified while your tank cycles. It's basically like adding Prime every few days while your tank cycles.
Dr. Tim's and Tetra SafeStart are the only two products that I would feel safe using. I'm pretty sure both products advise adding ammonia while fishless cycling. I doubt the Nutrafin product even mentions it.
I remember looking at it years ago and asking a LFS employee if they sold ammonia. He looked at me like I was on fire and very emphatically said no. :?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

From my experience Tiger Barbs do not mix well with Malawi Cichlids
I had about 5 or 6 Tiger Barbs in with 3 small venustus (maybe 3 inch max) and the Tiger Barbs were being killed and eaten one by one....


----------

